# Some party recipes



## princess_fs (Jan 7, 2004)

Wrap hotdogs (in bite size pieces), little smokies or large green olives with a piece of bacon, stab with toothpick to hold bacon on, cook in 350 degree oven until bacon is done.

Mix bisquick as directed for biscuits and add ground sausage and shredded cheese, shape into 1-inch balls and bake as directed.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the recipes princess - I've done the hotdogs but never heard of doing it with green olives!  Sounds very interesting.  And because I am from the southeastern region I know ALL about sausage balls!! LOL  They are a staple during the holidays.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

